
Being privacy-aware in 2016 - maglavaitss
https://vox.space/blog/89/being-privacy-aware-in-2016
======
Amir6
This is a good list to start with but there are a lot of things that can be
added/updated. For example, I do not consider using Telegram or Skype as an
act privacy cautious people do.

